# My betta finally passed



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Well after a while of being sick and being treated, nothing seemed to work. Tonight "chip" my betta finally died. Poor little guy  I feel horrible after all the sickness and trying to help him, he ended up dieing anyway. :rip: 

Thanks for trying to help everyone I do appreciate it.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

:-( I'm sorry to hear that. I hate the feeling when you try everything to save him but nothing works.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry, beerleader. You've had a tough time lately. Hope thing's are better for you in 06! .....Yeah, I know, I know you are a girl. LOL.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Fishnoob! And yeah it is terrible when nothing works, but I did try for him.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

ron v said:


> Sorry, beerleader. You've had a tough time lately. Hope thing's are better for you in 06! .....Yeah, I know, I know you are a girl. LOL.



Thanks Ron, and yeah after all the discus trouble, then this, MAN I hope next year is a good one w/ no probs. But this is the first time I've ever had a big one so I guess all at once was better than constant probs. And LOL yeah I think most ppl know now, but just in case I figured I'd put that in my sig since so many thought I was a man til they looked in the member photos hehe.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your betta, I know you did everything you could for him.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot! And thanks for trying to help.


----------



## LuvMyBetta (Dec 21, 2005)

I haven't been back to the forum in a while, been very busy with spawns. So very sorry to hear about your loss. I know how upsetting it is when one of our little finned guys passes away.


----------

